# My son won't stop licking his lips and has a bright red ring around his mout



## jjgreen

I tried to post a picture but the forum wouldn't let me until I had 10 posts.

I've tried everything I could think of. I found some ideas online but nothing helps because he just won't stop licking them. I went to a concert at his school the other day and I counted how many times he licked them during one song. I lost count after 20.

I've tried different lotions, medicated cream, chapstick, vaseline and I'm starting to think they will never heal until he stops licking.

I need to convince him to somehow stop licking them before he does permanent damage. It's a nervous habit that I need to help him break. Any ideas?


----------



## lau86

I did this as a child, I think it becomes very compulsive as it's sore and licking it helps, until it becomes sore again obviously!! It's soooo difficult, my son was starting to do it and luckily stopped when I put Vaseline on. 
How old is he? Have you tried explaining that yes licking it makes it feel better for a short time but really the licking it is just making it more sore. And maybe a reward chart?


----------



## laurajo24

My son has exactly the same across his bottom lip/chin. I've just literally covered it in sudocrem every morning and night for the last couple of days.(obviously can't put it on him in the day as he's at school). He won't lick it as it tastes awful and I use quite a thick layer so stays put for a while. It seems to be doing the trick. x


----------



## jjgreen

lau86 said:


> How old is he? Have you tried explaining that yes licking it makes it feel better for a short time but really the licking it is just making it more sore. And maybe a reward chart?

He's 10 but still very influenced by positive reinforcement. That's a good idea.



laurajo24 said:


> My son has exactly the same across his bottom lip/chin. I've just literally covered it in sudocrem every morning and night for the last couple of days.(obviously can't put it on him in the day as he's at school). He won't lick it as it tastes awful and I use quite a thick layer so stays put for a while. It seems to be doing the trick. x

I have never heard of sudocrem. It's definitely worth a try. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tallybee

I did the same thing as a child and sudocrem did the trick. Also agree with explaining and rewarding as well x


----------



## suzib76

My son is 11 and has done thins in and off for years when he is stressed about something. He now self 'medicates' but putting Vaseline on it to prevent him from licking any more.

I have had him at the doctor for fungal cream in the past as well


----------



## Vickie

Hannah does this as well. We've been putting Aquafor around her mouth at night which is helping at least keep it in check so it doesn't get terribly bad.


----------



## Larkspur

I have very sensitive lips and when they get inflamed I find it so hard to stop licking them, and get that same red, cracked ring.

Be aware that things like eating salty chips, being out in the wind, swimming in the sea etc will make his lips more dried out and sensitive so preventative action (below) will help after any of those things, even if he doesn't have a rash at the time.

The very best thing I've found is pure lanolin, like you'd use on your nipples for breastfeeding. I use Medela's one.

It's quite thick and strong so stays on a lot better than Vaseline (which I would find too irritating anyway - anything with extra ingredients, like chapstick) and it's completely hypoallergenic. You only need a little and a tube lasts forever. I honestly tried everything (including steroids) to help mine and lanolin is the only thing that does the trick, with the bonus of being completely natural.


----------



## jd83

Larkspur said:


> I have very sensitive lips and when they get inflamed I find it so hard to stop licking them, and get that same red, cracked ring.
> 
> Be aware that things like eating salty chips, being out in the wind, swimming in the sea etc will make his lips more dried out and sensitive so preventative action (below) will help after any of those things, even if he doesn't have a rash at the time.
> 
> *The very best thing I've found is pure lanolin, like you'd use on your nipples for breastfeeding. I use Medela's one.*
> It's quite thick and strong so stays on a lot better than Vaseline (which I would find too irritating anyway - anything with extra ingredients, like chapstick) and it's completely hypoallergenic. You only need a little and a tube lasts forever. I honestly tried everything (including steroids) to help mine and lanolin is the only thing that does the trick, with the bonus of being completely natural.

I've been using Aquafor on my son at bedtime, but I may try this, thanks!


----------



## MrsT&Ben

My son does this and so do I! It's something I do when I'm nervous but for my son he alternatesbetween ffinger nail biting and licking his lips! Not sure what triggers it or how to stop it. I put lots of sudocrem on him at night and it heals it up a treat. Sometimes I think it's just one of those tthings that they will hopefully grow out of. Still waiting for me to grow out of it :facepalm:


----------



## Laucu

Emma goes through phases of this and will not let me put cream on her. So I sneak it on when she's asleep! Haha! Blistex is very good, as is sudocrem.


----------



## jd83

Just wanted to update on a chapstick I found that helps! Thank you Larkspur for the lanolin suggestion! I searched on Amazon for chapsticks that contained lanolin, and bought a set by Beauty by Earth that contains all natural ingredients, lanolin being one of them. It had 5 star reviews, so I had high hopes, lol. Got it early last week in the mail, and have been using on the kids and myself ever since. It works amazingly well!!! I am a total chap stick addict, have been for years. No joke, typically apply chap stick probably 20 times a day because it wears off too fast for me and leaves me with that chapped feeling again. I've tried everything under the sun, have an entire drawer of my nightstand full of different brands I've tried. I think I've found the "one", lol! I've not had to apply it more than 3 times a day, and my lips feel great! The kids lips look better, and the redness around them is looking better. Not gone yet, but looking better.


----------



## Larkspur

So pleased! It's such a relief, huh? I can't now remember the last time I had sore lips but at one stage I thought they might never get better.


----------



## jd83

That's how I've felt for YEARS, and just reapplied chap stick nonstop all day long.


----------



## cupcakekate

My daughter has done this constantly throughout the winter and it caused all around her lips and chin to be sore and red- I took her to the docs and he prescribed a tube of hydrocortisone which has helped greatly it's all gone now just need to keep reinforcing to my daughter to stop licking! x


----------

